# Commercial kitchen style brew room ideas



## Country (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking for pictures of your commercial style brew room. I like stainless counters & sinks and simple, easy to clean surfaces. Please post away, be an enabler! Thank you!


----------



## Tom Martin (Nov 1, 2018)

This is my sink and recent fermentation fridge addition.


----------



## Country (Dec 3, 2018)

This is where I ended up. Still a work in progress but working nicely. My favorite part is the bottle/carboy washer attached to the sink.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 3, 2018)

Country said:


> This is where I ended up. Still a work in progress but working nicely. My favorite part is the bottle/carboy washer attached to the sink.



I like the bottle washer also, I have been thinking of adding that to mine in the very near future. Where did you get the valve that you have it attached to ?


----------



## Country (Dec 3, 2018)

It is a standard garden hose sillcock. 
https://www.supplyhouse.com/Boshart...MI3qmjhdKE3wIVAwxpCh2VxwhNEAQYBSABEgIaxvD_BwE


----------



## Dinnyrishell (Apr 5, 2022)

Great pics, guys.


----------



## Jim Welch (Apr 5, 2022)

Very nice @Country, there’s a thread on homebrewtalk that folks post their brew rooms. Haven’t looked at it in years but some real nice setups there. I see you have several carboys full, do you keep them covered to block light?


----------

